# Training without weights?



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

As the title is there much I can do at home without any weights? I don't have the time nor money to get to the gym so want to see what is possible at home for the time being until I have the money for membership.

Thanks


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Push ups, tricep dips, crunches, planks, weighted squats/lunges/calf raises (backpack)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.schwarzenegger.com/fitness/post/your-body-is-all-you-need-the-worlds-oldest-training-method-and-a-1-workout


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Push ups, tricep dips, crunches, planks, weighted squats/lunges/calf raises (backpack)





Mingster said:


> http://www.schwarzenegger.com/fitness/post/your-body-is-all-you-need-the-worlds-oldest-training-method-and-a-1-workout


Thanks guys


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

If you can get a pull up bar, the one they have in argos with all the different hand placements on it. theres plenty of exercises you can do, you just need to improvise.

push ups. wide and close grip

dips. between two chairs

pull ups. using a variety of grips

sit up, crunches, leg raises, side twists

hill sprints for legs.

step ups on a chair

calf raises on a step


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Doorway sissy squats for legs.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

You can be quite creative with a staircase, just dont die..


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> If you can get a pull up bar, the one they have in argos with all the different hand placements on it. theres plenty of exercises you can do, you just need to improvise.
> 
> push ups. wide and close grip
> 
> ...


Thanks, lots of good stuff here... I'll have to get a routine wrote up. Is it best to concentrate on one muscle group per day or do a full body work out each time? With there being no weights I assume my body will recover quicker?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Handstand pushups are another exercise you might be able to do for shoulders. Start with these if you can't do full ones just yet:






In the long run of course you could buy yourself some weights to use at home.


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> You can be quite creative with a staircase, just dont die..


Haha I have had a bad experience on stairs *traumatised*


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Stormborn91 said:


> Is it best to concentrate on one muscle group per day or do a full body work out each time? With there being no weights I assume my body will recover quicker?


Assuming you are new to this, definitely full body.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Stormborn91 said:


> Haha I have had a bad experience on stairs *traumatised*


Hmmmmmm... im not sure why but i do believe this. :lol:


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mingster said:


> http://www.schwarzenegger.com/fitness/post/your-body-is-all-you-need-the-worlds-oldest-training-method-and-a-1-workout


I tried this yesterday and it was a shock to the system after hardly doing anything for a while. I will definitely be doing this a few times a week for now and will start trying to add weights to certain ones when I find them a bit easier.

Thanks for the link


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Try the insanity program, as it has a mixture of cardio, body weight & core exercises. Either borrow from a friend or download online ;-)


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 18, 2012)

http://neilarey.com/workouts.html


----------



## Stormborn91 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, I've been taking a lot of notes and have learnt a lot from here already... going to try a few workouts over the next couple of weeks and see what works best for me  I have recently downloaded insanity.. that should be fun! Will probably kill me but I'm up for it :thumb:

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Insanity is pretty insane lol. Let me know how you get on with the introductory fitness test ;-)


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

Ive started to get into more bodyweight exercises recently. Alot of them have a way of strengthening your core in a way fixed seated exercises dont. I know you dont want to spend any money but if you do then a weighted vest can be a good addition. Its versatile and not too expensive.


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I use Solitary Fitness by Charlie Bronson. It is a funny read too.


----------

